# The Bridlington Easter 5 Mile Dash.



## Chris Hobson (Apr 10, 2020)

Today was the day of the Easter 5 Mile Dash along the cliff top at Bridlington and around the grounds of Sewerby Hall. As the actual event has had to be cancelled, we were offered a either credit for a later race or the option to do the run near home and then email the info from our sports watch to the organisers. I did my run from my house in New Ellerby towards Burton Constable Hall, back through the woods to Marton and then back home. This worked out at just over 5 miles and took a few seconds over 50 minutes. I think that my PB for the distance is around 38 minutes, set when I was fully run fit and a few years younger. I heard some woodpeckers and got shouted at by some geese.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 10, 2020)

Good for you to choose to do the distance anyway Chris - and that's still an amazing time to me!

Pleased the woodies were there and the geese, egging you on instead of humans, much better encouragement overall, I'd say.  Human isolation does have some bonuses!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Apr 10, 2020)

I missed seeing all the fit girls in lycra.


----------

